# I'm back and looking few rp partners!



## Miss_Nova (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi!
It's me Nova, sorry for my long hiatus but I would like to get back to rp here and try to be active.

Shortly:
I can do almost everything but I'm sure we can discuss rest in dm.
I would like to rp m/f pairing, me as female so I'm looking someone that could rp as a male (or males). But I don't absolutely deny other pairings.
And most importang, I would love to write some NSFW ~


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey! If you're looking for a male to play with, I'll gladly play with you given the opportunity. ^^


----------



## Universe (Jan 28, 2020)

I’ll roleplay with you


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jan 28, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 31, 2020)

I'd love to rp!


----------



## Fearmon (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m just getting back into the RP scene. I’d love to join you on your adventures!


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey would certainly love to RP with you. More than happy to be the fella ^.^


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 17, 2020)

Miss_Nova said:


> Hi!
> It's me Nova, sorry for my long hiatus but I would like to get back to rp here and try to be active.
> 
> Shortly:
> ...


I'm down,


----------



## furryinflatee2020 (Dec 17, 2020)

Miss_Nova said:


> Hi!
> It's me Nova, sorry for my long hiatus but I would like to get back to rp here and try to be active.
> 
> Shortly:
> ...


i could be youre partner


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Dec 17, 2020)

Man, y’all must be Necromancers or somethin for posting on a thread that literally hasn’t been active for nearly a full year. Why even do this???


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 17, 2020)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Man, y’all must be Necromancers or somethin for posting on a thread that literally hasn’t been active for nearly a full year. Why even do this???


It was my mistake I thought it was only moving up for me and wasn't told otherwise until today


----------

